# Shelter Challenge time again



## michellerobison

We're voting for 
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue
Chattanooga, TN 37409 

So let's get voting.
They've changed the validation,no more animal pictures ...it's been replaced by funky words....kinda hard to read. Let's hope this doesn't confuse any foreign voters... It was hard enough for me to read!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !!! i liked the picture better .. a tip , when u dont understand the words or if its hard to read you can change it to another word .. sometimes some are easier than others ! lets see if we make it number 1 this time !


----------



## michellerobison

They claimed they had complaints that people couldn't identify the animals? I can barely identify the words! It definately slows down the voting but the method still works!


----------



## missiek

Already getting my vote on, Michelle


----------



## Snowbody

I voted, but miss the animals too. I hate those word copy security codes -- so hard to decipher. Definitely slows things down. :angry: 
Michelle do you know where SCMR placed in the last standings, state or US?


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> I voted, but miss the animals too. I hate those word copy security codes -- so hard to decipher. Definitely slows things down. :angry:
> Michelle do you know where SCMR placed in the last standings, state or US?


I don't knw where they placed in the standings,I'll ask Mary,she might know.

I emailed SCMR and told them of what we're doing and this is their email back.

"WOW, Thank you so much. I will make sure all our Board & volunteer members know & ask them to vote regularly. Thank you for the kind honor and ongoing support!

Mary "


Let's do'm proud,FOR THE FLUFFS!!!!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

I voted!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Just Voted


----------



## revakb2

Voted


----------



## Snowbody

Voted this morning again and checked SCMR standings and they are 2nd in the state.:chili::chili: So maybe we'll have a shot though the other rescue that's first is way out front. Then weirdly it's posted in US as something like 172 and 1134 in those standings (can't remember exact number). Wonder how that's possible? And is it splitting their vote up. Maybe we should try to get in touch with the challenge and see what's up.


----------



## michellerobison

I was that too,wierd,so I emailed,let's hope we get an answer.
Mary said they ended in 7th,but not sure if that was over all or state...

174 and 1172 for overall and 2 for state...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted , were 2 for the state but how come we never make it to the top ????


----------



## snowflake526

voted


----------



## michellerobison

uniquelovdolce said:


> voted , were 2 for the state but how come we never make it to the top ????


Because only a few vote a whole bunch of times instead of many voting even just once..... we need more people voting.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

thst so true , with all the post on here if everyone would vote im pretty sure we would make it up there ... come on ppl think about ur fluuf s. and all those lil fluffs out there


michellerobison said:


> Because only a few vote a whole bunch of times instead of many voting even just once..... we need more people voting.


----------



## michellerobison

I will continually and humbly thank everyone who takes th etime,especially now since it takes more time to vote w/ the captcha verification and it's getting warmer outside.. yard work, holidays and this time the vote ends on June 19th so we're talking summer holiday...
Thsi is going to be a challenging vote session getting and keeping everyone motivated with so many schedule conflicts that come along w/ the warmer months.

*Thanks everyone that participates,many hugs !!!!!*


----------



## Snowbody

BUMP and VOTE


----------



## michellerobison

1218, 220 and 4 .that sucks. I hate that capcha system. Sometimes I can't read what it says....
Not sure why there's teo rankings.I'll have to email and ask why.


----------



## missiek

Hey Michelle, I am still here voting with you all!! 

I wish there was a way to motivate people...Maybe we could ask SCMR to post a rescue once a week and something about them? Maybe that would help motivate people if they see a face to rescue??


** edited to add, I just sent an email to the volunteer group, so hopefully someone can do that for us. I think it may help if SM people see fluffs in need.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !


----------



## michellerobison

missiek said:


> Hey Michelle, I am still here voting with you all!!
> 
> I wish there was a way to motivate people...Maybe we could ask SCMR to post a rescue once a week and something about them? Maybe that would help motivate people if they see a face to rescue??
> 
> 
> ** edited to add, I just sent an email to the volunteer group, so hopefully someone can do that for us. I think it may help if SM people see fluffs in need.


 
I hope we can get folks motivated.There are a lot of members on this forum,if even half of them voted once per day it would make a difference. It's good to see people taking up the gauntlet like yourself and uniquelovdolce and others. It's nice to see the newer members doing it too. It can be daunting as a new member to get involved in a daily vote if they've never done it before...


Posting piccies of a rescue in need is a good idea... guilt..works for me...:innocent:


I emailed SCMR about them having two shelters displaying in their status and they are checking it out.
They saying 242 and 1240 for overall.
Mybe it's a new rating system? US,worldwide ?
4 for state


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

I just voted again :chili:


----------



## michellerobison

:chili::chili::chili:You all totally ROCK!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

missiek said:


> Hey Michelle, I am still here voting with you all!!
> 
> I wish there was a way to motivate people...Maybe we could ask SCMR to post a rescue once a week and something about them? Maybe that would help motivate people if they see a face to rescue??
> 
> 
> ** edited to add, I just sent an email to the volunteer group, so hopefully someone can do that for us. I think it may help if SM people see fluffs in need.


Great idea, Kelly. :chili::chili: Also the daily e-mail reminders I think help a lot to jolt the memory. Easy to sign up for at the animal rescue site. I'm always voting.


----------



## michellerobison

I assume they'll be seeing those TN puppy mill rescues and hopefully they can post a few of them each week as a real reminder of why we're taking time,out of our busy lives,and I know they're busy lives and totally appreciate it..., to vote!


----------



## Snowbody

Vote again tonight. You can vote every 12 hours


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> Vote again tonight. You can vote every 12 hours


Even w/ the catcha,you can still clear cookies and multi vote more than twice per day....


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 226 and 4 ,looking better!!!! :chili::chili::chili:
Keep it up folks we have a long road ahead but I know we can do it!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## missiek

Woo Hoo!! I am sitting with my cup o joe and voting!!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

Voted this morning


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Me too,Cocoa Pebbles and my computer!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Voted....I'm familiar with Southern Comfort. I've donated to them. They do a wonderful job! Will keep voting.


----------



## Snowbody

Please vote!! They're depending on us!! Saw the first place rescue in TN is getting 25% of the vote and SCMR is only getting 4% -- but we're very close to number 2 and 3. Let's get back in second place and then work for 1st!!!


----------



## cindy6755

Please vote everyday for SCMR http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## The A Team

I just voted.....I'll keep it up. But remind me....how often can I vote?


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

voted for the 2nd time today :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody

LuvMalteseGirl said:


> voted for the 2nd time today :thumbsup:


:chili::chili:Yah!! A voting new member. Thanks SO much. :chili::chili:

And Pat you can easily vote twice a day as long as it's at least 12 hours apart. Or Michelle knows how to get in more votes as well.


----------



## michellerobison

235 and 4 it's early yet but let's keep at it!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!! woo hoo , were at 3 in state yay !!! keep it up guys !!!


----------



## Snowbody

I'm so excited. I just got SCMR's newsletter via e-mail (I've contributed so it's sent to me) and big letters, front page they're telling people to vote in the challenge. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover

Voted! :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

Same here,I got it tonight. They're spreading the word to vote.


----------



## michellerobison

Woo hoo,211 and 3 ,it's working,let's keep it up! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Snowbody

Now we're number 2 in the state and 193 in US. :chili::chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover

Voted again, everyone please vote. :aktion033:


----------



## Gypsy's mom

*Gypsy casted her vote - go SCMR!*

...and then she took a nap.... snzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## suzimalteselover

Gypsy's mom said:


> ...and then she took a nap.... snzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
Oh my gosh....Gypsy is ADORABLE!!!! :wub::wub: I love the sleepy time photos, very precious. Thank you for voting Gypsy. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

Gypsy's mom said:


> ...and then she took a nap.... snzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
Aww she looks so cute,she wants other rescues to be spoiled maltese too. Give that widdle pink belly a smooch for me!


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> Aww she looks so cute,she wants other rescues to be spoiled maltese too. Give that widdle pink belly a smooch for me!


I second that, Michelle. Sherry Gypsy looks amazing and i love her outfit with her name. Voting can be tiring but so well worth it as you know.:wub::wub:


----------



## mss

I've been voting and just voted again, and I'm happy to see beautiful Gypsy! And I'm happy to see that Southern Comfort is #2 in the state!


----------



## michellerobison

It's fluffs like Gypsy and others that keep me voting!
I know the capcha they have now is a pain and I thank everyone from the bottom of my heart for taking time out of busy schedules to vote!:wub:


----------



## Gypsy's mom

Gypsy's stunning outfit was a gift from Tanner and his mom, Marti, who is ever so talented = she designed and sewed the charming creation. doggie haute couture at its fineness! lol I think Tanner has a crush on Gypsy, alas she plays very hard to get when it comes to cozying up to other animals..... ah, love from afar!


----------



## michellerobison

193 and 2 folks,keep it up!!! :thumbsupoing good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsy's mom

*Gypsy voted again...*

We'll try to remember to do so every day so that SCMR can benefit ... If it wasn't for SCMR, Gypsy's present - fairly spoiled lifestyle - would not have been possible.


----------



## Gypsy's mom

*Forgot to upload the photo...*

:w00t:


----------



## michellerobison

Gypsy's mom said:


> :w00t:


 Aww just seeing that sweet face makes my heart go "pitter pat" and knowing she can see back means even more...

She's just one of the lucky one that SCMR made possible,I hope people think of her and others while they vote.

YOu can get a daily email reminder to vote from the shlter challenge site. That helps. Me I posted a sticky note right in the middle of my computer screen at first..worked like a charm.Can't see until I vote...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Gypsy's mom said:


> Gypsy's stunning outfit was a gift from Tanner and his mom, Marti, who is ever so talented = she designed and sewed the charming creation. doggie haute couture at its fineness! lol I think Tanner has a crush on Gypsy, alas she plays very hard to get when it comes to cozying up to other animals..... ah, love from afar!


I know. Tyler's secret santa, Hunter (and Erin) got him a monogrammed vest made up by Tanner's mom, Marti and we love it. He looks so handsome in it that everyone stops us. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love seeing Gypsy. She's such an inspiration. Gee I wonder if we could work together to come up with a story of her rescue, surgery etc when the shelter challenge has those contests? Maybe they even have one now. I'll keep my eyes out for that.


----------



## cindy6755

apparently you can vote at each one of these links every day. Actually, every 12 hours. It takes a few minutes, but the votes should add up quickly.
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_shelterchallengerules_maincolumn

http://http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
http://www.childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
http://thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## cindy6755

more
http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces;jsessionid=6A86F3E389E7A968AD5B38863D609913.ctg-a?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs
http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs
http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## cindy6755

more
http://rainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
http://theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks,Cindy. I was able to vote on almost all those links (one was a no show) for SCMR last night and it never was affected by the others. :chili::chili:
We're now 155 overall; and still #2 in the state but have gone up from 5% to 6.5%. Have to try to catch up to the Bassett Rescue which has 25% of the votes but we're getting there.:chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

I just checked it,155 and 2,

oh yeah ,we're climbing!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Voted.


----------



## Aarianne

Sometimes what looks like russian letters come up for one of the validation words. :huh:


----------



## michellerobison

Aarianne said:


> Sometimes what looks like russian letters come up for one of the validation words. :huh:


I've gotten that too,I've left them out or just refresh. Weird they would do that,not like everyone has a Cyrilic keyboard!


----------



## mss

Voted!


----------



## mfa

voted!:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

cindy6755 said:


> apparently you can vote at each one of these links every day. Actually, every 12 hours. It takes a few minutes, but the votes should add up quickly.
> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_shelterchallengerules_maincolumn
> 
> http://http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> http://www.childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> http://thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3





cindy6755 said:


> more
> http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces;jsessionid=6A86F3E389E7A968AD5B38863D609913.ctg-a?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs
> http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs
> http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3





cindy6755 said:


> more
> http://rainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> http://theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


These links all let you vote in the shelter challenge and don't negate the vote if you voted in another one. :chili::chili: And easy because they remember what you voted last for that link. Just got about 10 votes in.


----------



## Snowbody

And I just got Hebrew letters. :blink: OY.


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> These links all let you vote in the shelter challenge and don't negate the vote if you voted in another one. :chili::chili: And easy because they remember what you voted last for that link. Just got about 10 votes in.


 
10 shelter votes or one in each of the ten sites?

You can still vote,confirm,clear cookies and vote again,just like we did before. The new capcha just slows down the confirm is all.


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> 10 shelter votes or one in each of the ten sites?
> 
> You can still vote,confirm,clear cookies and vote again,just like we did before. The new capcha just slows down the confirm is all.


Hmmm. Not sure what you're asking Michelle. I could go to each one of those links and vote in our challenge (even tho some are totally non-related topics like breast cancer, etc). So I'd vote in one, close, vote in the next, close, etc and get all of them in in not time, not having to clear anything. And each one already had SCMR set up to vote on from the last time. We can do cookie clearing as well but this is a really quick and easy way to get in about 10 votes.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Voted again on the other links! Wow, a lot of votes!


----------



## michellerobison

Hey I tried it,that reallis easy.wow and faster. Each link opens a window so I open all of them and vote,one after the other,cool! Great tip. Took me a while to get it at first. I thought each link was to a different cause,not realizing it was a new link to vote for the shelter challenge. Sure hope they don't figure that out and change it..
10 times and twice at that 20 times per day quickly...


----------



## michellerobison

I found if I copy and paste these into an email and save. I can click the links and a different browser will open and I can vote all of these again.So all these links,every 12 hours on one browser and and all of them again in another browser every 12 hours.
Basically we can use all of these links 4 times per day in two browsers w/ o having to clear cookies and start over..


----------



## uniquelovdolce

whoever was the originator of this is brilliant !!!! i just came into work n voted like 15 times , will continue to do this all thru the day !!! if they dont catch on and we all do it , we should go to number 1 in no time ... swesome n sooo soo easy


michellerobison said:


> Hey I tried it,that reallis easy.wow and faster. Each link opens a window so I open all of them and vote,one after the other,cool! Great tip. Took me a while to get it at first. I thought each link was to a different cause,not realizing it was a new link to vote for the shelter challenge. Sure hope they don't figure that out and change it..
> 10 times and twice at that 20 times per day quickly...


----------



## Snowbody

We're at 2 and 150 :chili: GOING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## michellerobison

150 and 2 ,this is great!!!
I love this new way,it's faster and it remembers your last shelter entry.
I voted with both browswer and knocked off about 20 votes in no time and I can go back through out the day and go the clearing cookies thing,then open all these windows again in 12 hours and knock off a bunch more before bed...

Thanks Cindy!


----------



## michellerobison

We're still at 150 and 2 ,still holding!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

just voted on all the links ! and on cell phone n yesterday at home , i would say im voting like 60 times lol , keep up the good work guys , we can do it !


----------



## michellerobison

They changed the capcha ,now it's easier to read and only one word.


----------



## Snowbody

So much easier with the one short word :chili::chili: We're still 2 in the state; 150 in the US

Please everyone vote every 12 hours. Click back to Cindy's links and you can vote in all those sites. Quick and easy once you do it once. :chili:


----------



## missiek

Voting fool here!


----------



## michellerobison

I got slowed down by a nasty virus today,worse than calories!
I'm trying to catch up on the voting now,got about 40 in right now!


----------



## michellerobison

Still holding at 150 and 2


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !!! the new captcha is so much clearer ..


----------



## michellerobison

We slipped a little to 152 and 2.:huh:


----------



## Snowbody

please vote this weekend everyone. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

IT ONLY TAKE 2 MINUTES...Please vote at all of these links in addition to the one in my siggie:
http://http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces;jsessionid=6A86F3E389E7A968 AD5B38863D609913.ctg-a?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home _sidetabs
http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs
http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

http://rainforestsite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3
http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs

These links all let you vote in the shelter challenge and don't negate the vote if you voted in another one. And easy because they remember what you voted last for that link. Just got about 10 votes in.


----------



## mfa

voted!:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison

:chili:We're at 147 and 2 ,looking better!!!! Keep it up folks !!!:chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted but i couldnt use sue's links , they wouldnt open for me , i had to use the previous ones, voted like 9 times


----------



## suzimalteselover

Voted! :aktion033: Sue, the links in the post above on this page...post #91 aren't working.  For everyone to vote, I just clicked on all the links in Sue's post #71 and voted on all the links. Only the second link in post 71 isn't working. Then, I voted from Michelle's siggy line link too.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

thats what i do !


suzimalteselover said:


> Voted! :aktion033: Sue, the links in the post above on this page...post #91 aren't working.  For everyone to vote, I just clicked on all the links in Sue's post #71 and voted on all the links. Only the second link in post 71 isn't working. Then, I voted from Michelle's siggy line link too.


----------



## michellerobison

Sue's links on page 8 or post # 71 work. I ususally go to page 8 and use her links an dopen about 8 windows at once,vote,then wait until 12 hour and refresh them and vote again. I also have those same pages open on Mozzila Firefox and can vote on them repeatedly,not waiting 12 hours so you can get in oodles of votes!


----------



## Snowbody

Sorry that my second set of the same links didn't work. I was trying to get it out there on the newer page so people wouldn't have to search back that far but I guess it backfired. :blush: I love all the links in #71. It makes it so easy to vote glad we're creeping up and I did see the SCMR newsletter came out again urging people to vote. :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> These links all let you vote in the shelter challenge and don't negate the vote if you voted in another one. :chili::chili: And easy because they remember what you voted last for that link. Just got about 10 votes in.


Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_apparently you can vote at each one of these links every day. Actually, every 12 hours. It takes a few minutes, but the votes should add up quickly._
_http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_shelterchallengerules_maincolumn_

_http://http//www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces<br >siteId=3_
_http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_
_http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_more_
_http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces;jsessionid=6A86F3E389E7A968 AD5B38863D609913.ctg-a?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home _sidetabs_
_http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs_
_http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_more_
_http://rainforestsite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3_
_http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_
_http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs_


These worked,except the second one,the hunger site doesnt' work for me,but the last hunger site link works...
We'll post them again ,consistantly so newbies and all of us can find them and reuse them.


----------



## Snowbody

Bump - don't forget to vote tonight!!


----------



## michellerobison

:chili::chili:We're at 141 and 2 ,looking better!!!! Keep it up folks, we're moving on up!!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 140 and 2 ,looking better!!!! Keep it up folks, we're moving on up...woooo hooo !!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

wooo hoo !! voting voting voting !! we are looking good


----------



## mfa

voting!!

BUMP


----------



## michellerobison

:chili::chili::chili:We're at 137 and 2 ,looking better!!!! Keep it up folks, we're moving on up!!!!! Gotta keep on it to get #1 in the state for some money!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 141 and 2 ,slipped a bit...Keep it up the voting folks, it's for the fluffs!!!


----------



## Snowbody

bump


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 145 and 2 ,slipping more...Keep it up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...butit's for the fluffs!!!


----------



## Snowbody

I voted like crazy this weekend. Hope it helps!!


----------



## michellerobison

Me too ,it was cold and rainy so I stayed home all day voting,thinking of those fluffs that would have a home..


----------



## michellerobison

Reposting to make voting easier


Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_apparently you can vote at each one of these links every day. Actually, every 12 hours. It takes a few minutes, but the votes should add up quickly._
_http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_shelterchallengerules_maincolumn_

_http://http//www.hungersite.com/clic...lenge.faces<br >siteId=3_
_http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_
_http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_more_
_http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces;jsessionid=6A86F3E389E7A968 AD5B38863D609913.ctg-a?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home _sidetabs_
_http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs_
_http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_more_
_http://rainforestsite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3_
_http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_
_http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs_


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 146 and 2 ,slipping more...Keep it up the voting folks, I know the holidays make it can be tough to find the time...but it's for the fluffs!!!:mellow:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i kind of slacked on the weekend , sorry  but im back , voted on all links from cell n pc !!


----------



## mfa

voting!!


----------



## The A Team

I vote each day that I'm home....just did it now....


----------



## Snowbody

I'm afraid that Nationals is going to put a real dent in the voting too since everyone will be so busy. Maybe they can vote together. :thumbsup:


----------



## mfa

voting!

BUMP


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 147 and 2 ,slipping more...Keep it up the voting folks, I know that nationals might make it tough to find the time...but it's for the fluffs!!!:mellow:


----------



## michellerobison

Did anyone notice the diference in the "vote" buttons on different servers....On Avant browser the "vote" button is rectangular,on Mozila Firefox,it's oval....
Hey just trying to keep it interestign. Check out the funny captcha thread and post any funny looking captchas...could be fun!
We might have to vote on the funniest one! Too bad you can't copy and paste them...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im voting , sometimes i dont say i am but i vote when i get to work in all the links from pc n cell n then on laptop when i get home .


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 152 and 2 ,slipping more...Keep it up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...plus Nationals are probably a factor...but it's for the fluffs!!!:mellow:

HUGS!


----------



## Snowbody

I voted like crazy today on any computer, phone, etc I could get my hands on. Hope it reflects tomorrow. I think we're so low down in the national competition that I'm more hopeful about the state, being that we're number 2. Our percentages have kept going up. The Bassett rescue is 23.3% of the vote; we're 6.9% of it but we've come up a lot. Does anyone know if the Bassett rescue won last round? If so they can't win again in 2011 and then we'd have a great shot.


----------



## mfa

voting!!


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 156 and 2 ,slipping more...Keep it up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...plus Nationals are probably a factor...*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## mss

I voted (as always!) but specially motivated as I got a call yesterday about a dog that needs rescue!


----------



## Maglily

michellerobison said:


> I don't knw where they placed in the standings,I'll ask Mary,she might know.
> 
> I emailed SCMR and told them of what we're doing and this is their email back.
> 
> "WOW, Thank you so much. I will make sure all our Board & volunteer members know & ask them to vote regularly. Thank you for the kind honor and ongoing support!
> 
> Mary "
> 
> 
> Let's do'm proud,FOR THE FLUFFS!!!!


 
that's neat, I never thought about it before, ie whether or not they were aware of us voting for them.


----------



## michellerobison

Yepper and I'm glad they know we're voting and pulling hard for them to win some $$$$$! Sometimes I think shelters,rescues feel like they're alone shouting into the wind...
I know we felt like that at our shelter...


----------



## mfa

voting!!


----------



## Snowbody

Been voting as usual. I'm worried about SCMR being down in the tornado area. Hoping someone will have heard things were okay. I also see that their website isn't referring to voting on the front page anymore. That might have something to do with voting down as well. Hope all is okay.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting voting voting.


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 156 and 2 ,about the same today...Keep it up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...plus Nationals and the bad weather are probably a factor...*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## Snowbody

Michelle - can you repost all those links on this page so it's easy to find. I'm afraid to after it didn't work last time. Also on the first link there's something at the end that should be deleted -- you can see it on the link -- because it won't open with it. 
Voting.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison

Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_apparently you can vote at each one of these links every day. Actually, every 12 hours. It takes a few minutes, but the votes should add up quickly._
_http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_shelterchallengerules_maincolumn_

_http://http//www.hungersite.com/clic...lenge.faces<br >siteId=3_
_http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_
_http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_more_
_http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces;jsessionid=6A86F3E389E7A968 AD5B38863D609913.ctg-a?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home _sidetabs_
_http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs_
_http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_more_
_http://rainforestsite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3_
_http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_
_http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs_ 
__________________

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...shelterchallenge_from_shelterchallengeresults


All these should work.
If the #2 link to the hunger site doesn't work it will open a page that says "Oops can't open".It will show a page of similar links,clink on the one that says hunder site,it will take you right to the page.
WHY? The dgood thing is the second hungersite link will work,but by dioing a little "end run" on the "oops" page gives you an dextra page to vote on...


----------



## mfa

voting, BUMP!!


----------



## mfa

voting!


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 157 and 2 ,today...Keep it up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...plus Nationals and the bad weather are probably a factor...*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !


----------



## Snowbody

please vote!!! We can make a difference


----------



## Snowbody

bump...remember to vote tonight!!


----------



## mfa

voting! BUMP


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 165 and 2 ,my computer was on the fritz all day yesterday and today...but the computer doc cured the bug and it's "fritzed" no longer...*
*Keep up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...plus Nationals and the bad weather are probably a factor...*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 168 and 2 .Slipping fast folks...*

*Keep up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...plus Nationals and the bad weather are probably a factor...*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !!!


----------



## Snowbody

Voting. Anyone hear from scmr after tornadoes?know a lot lost power down south.maybe supporters there can't vote.


----------



## michellerobison

*







*

* *

*We're at 170 and 2 .Slipping fast folks...*

*Keep up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...we gotta keep at it,we don't have much time...*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 172 and 2 .Slipping fast folks...*

*Keep up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...we gotta keep at it,we don't have much time...*
*Let's devote one day to vote our bums off. We still need to do our multi votes but find at least one day to power vote!*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting!!!


----------



## Snowbody

voting. Please join me.


----------



## Snowbody

Can you post the links again, Michelle? When I do they don't come out.


----------



## michellerobison

You got it!

Reposting to make voting easier


Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_apparently you can vote at each one of these links every day. Actually, every 12 hours. It takes a few minutes, but the votes should add up quickly._
_http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_shelterchallengerules_maincolumn_

_http://http//www.hungersite.com/clic...lenge.faces<br >siteId=3_
_http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_
_http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_more_
_http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces;jsessionid=6A86F3E389E7A968 AD5B38863D609913.ctg-a?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home _sidetabs_
_http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs_
_http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cindy6755*  
_more_
_http://rainforestsite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3_
_http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3_
_http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelt erchallenge_from_home_sidetabs_ 
__________________


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks Michelle. I can't believe the third place shelter is gaining ground on us. :smilie_tischkante: I vote on all the links on Safari, all the links on Mozilla, and all the links on my iPhone every day. I wish everyone would do the same. It takes about 5 minutes but think what it can mean for our beloved rescues.


----------



## michellerobison

I know,I vote all the links on my lap tops,desk top,phone twice per day as well as clearing cookies on Mozilla to vote at least 30 times...
I think w/ all the bad weather in the south and Nationals it probably hit us hard. I spent an hour voting on Sunday.


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 176 and 2 .Slipping fast folks...*

*Keep up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...we gotta keep at it,we don't have much time...*
*Let's devote one day to vote our bums off. We still need to do our multi votes but find at least one day to power vote!*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## mss

I just voted and now see we're 73 in the state. What happened?


----------



## michellerobison

I just cheked we're 178 and 2. 178 in the US and 2 in the state... Still dropping,not sure why...


----------



## mss

I just checked again get 2536 and 73--I hope it's just a temporary glitch in the program!


----------



## Aarianne

Thanks for reposting the links! :thumbsup:

I'll try to vote a few more times today since I'm not too busy at work and forget to vote at all some days. :blush:

(I still see us at 178 and 2 btw.)


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 179 and 2 .Slipping still folks...*

*Keep up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...we gotta keep at it,we don't have much time...*
*Let's devote one day to vote our bums off. We still need to do our multi votes but find at least one day to power vote!*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i vote multiple times everyday .. this sunday i plan to power vote, whos with me ?


----------



## Snowbody

uniquelovdolce said:


> i vote multiple times everyday .. this sunday i plan to power vote, whos with me ?


I'm with you Liza!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Snowbody said:


> I'm with you Liza!!


 cool sue!:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison

Power vote,oh YEAH!


----------



## Aarianne

Ok, some of the links weren't working for me so I updated the list a bit and added a few more that seem to work for me. Hopefully they all work for you. (Are we sure this is a legitimate way to vote?)


1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


Ok, there might be more, but I have to get back to work!


----------



## Aarianne

I noticed that all of them worked for me in Google Chrome today, but I just double-checked in IE and a handful didn't work for me in IE. :huh:


----------



## Snowbody

Aarianne said:


> I noticed that all of them worked for me in Google Chrome today, but I just double-checked in IE and a handful didn't work for me in IE. :huh:


:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili: You're amazing!!!! I got all except for maybe two of them to work on IE. I'll have to try on Foxfire. I had to enter the shelter in several (easy if you just go for the TN in state and then once you type Chattanooga copy it so just have to paste in later on). Wow - so this gives us nearly twenty votes on each device. Hope this will pull us way ahead of third place who's catching up to us.
THANKS!!!


----------



## michellerobison

You guys ROCK!!!! 
It means so much to know we're all looking for powerful ways to vote and keeping the vote in the forefront!

I tried all these in Avant and Mozilla Firefox and they all worked.
Plus Mozilla Firefox,you can delete cookies and do them as many times as you want. This gives you 19 on one server twice per day. If you put these on Mozilla firefox,you have another 19 twice per day.
Plus you can erase cookies and do them over an over in Moxzilla Friefox on a "power vote" day..
If you're pressed for time,just do the 19 twice per day on two servers,takes about 5 minutes to vote 19 on Avant or IE,then do them on Mozilla,you can knock off 38 votes in the morning and 12 hours later click the shelter vote tab on the right and vote 38 more that evening.

That doesn't even count the ones you can do on Mozilla Firefox by erasing cookies and revoting..


That's what I do.

I have it where Avant and Mozilla Firefox ,when I shut down my compter will remember all these links for the next day....it will open all these windows,every morning so I don't have to go look for them.

Let me know if these work and I will repost them daily.

http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://www.theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://www.theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://www.therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://www.childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site


----------



## michellerobison

I go to this page and click on the links on my phone too so when I'm up town,I can multi vote during lunch.I can only do it once per day,can't erase cookies on my smart phone.


----------



## Aarianne

Awesome! Thanks Michelle! I didn't have the last link you posted. That helped me add another 4 links! 

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

22 - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site

Whew!


----------



## mss

Susan, I've been voting recently for a shelter in Racine, WI, not TN.  That's what Michelle's signature says. I guess when my computer shut down a few days ago it wiped out the name of the shelter on the form and I started voting for the "wrong" shelter. But I can only vote once so it probably hasn't made a lot of difference. I will get back on the right path now!


----------



## michellerobison

OMG I thought I changed it....


----------



## michellerobison

I changed it,I can't believe I forgot that...
Some days it doesn't pay to chew through the leather restraints!!!!


----------



## Aarianne

Oh wow, there are so many more links that should work that we don't have on the list I think. It looks like some more of .com links can be changed to end in .org and count as unique cookies too! I hadn't thought of checking that.

I really do need to get back to work now though. lol


----------



## mss

LOL Michelle.  
I now have an explanation why I kept finding that "we" were in 73rd position statewide but everyone else said 2nd. I was getting paranoid about that. 

I just voted for Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue in Chattanooga, TN . And it is in 2nd place statewide.


----------



## Snowbody

Aarianne said:


> Oh wow, there are so many more links that should work that we don't have on the list I think. It looks like some more of .com links can be changed to end in .org and count as unique cookies too! I hadn't thought of checking that.
> 
> I really do need to get back to work now though. lol


I need you guys to do my IT work. I don't even know how you ferret these links out but that doesn't matter 'cause at least I can vote. I love having the iPhone now too. Makes voting really easy once I opened SM to the page with the links. :chili:


----------



## michellerobison

Every challenge,we find new ways to vote!


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 180 and 2 .Slipping fast folks...*

*Keep up the voting folks, I know it can be tough to find the time...we gotta keep at it,we don't have much time...*
*Let's devote one day to vote our bums off. We still need to do our multi votes but find at least one day to power vote! We only have until June 19th,so less than 5 weeks....*

*For the fluffs!!!:mellow:*

*HUGS!*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

power voted just now , on three laptops and my phone .. multiple multiple times.


----------



## Snowbody

uniquelovdolce said:


> power voted just now , on three laptops and my phone .. multiple multiple times.


I'm going to do it now.


----------



## MozartsMom

Thank you to all who are voting for SCMR! We are voting regularly as many times as we can each day too and GREATLY appreciate your support. 

Doing rescue can be challenging to the soul & heart. It is easier when you know there are folks like you that support us. Thank you from all of us at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. Please keep voting! 

Mary Dube' 
Co-Founder
www.scmradoption.com
[email protected]


----------



## michellerobison

Not all of us can rescue and money can be tight,but we ALL can take time to vote to help those who do.
We all want to see every Maltese be a Spoiled Maltese,they deserve it for all they've endured..


----------



## uniquelovdolce

anything we can do to help a fluff , or two or three 


MozartsMom said:


> Thank you to all who are voting for SCMR! We are voting regularly as many times as we can each day too and GREATLY appreciate your support.
> 
> Doing rescue can be challenging to the soul & heart. It is easier when you know there are folks like you that support us. Thank you from all of us at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. Please keep voting!
> 
> Mary Dube'
> Co-Founder
> www.scmradoption.com
> [email protected]


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted voted voted , did u ???


----------



## Snowbody

We power voted last night and it really is a breeze. Was looking and we're still number 2 in the state but #3 is catching up fast. We're 6.22% of the vote; number 3 is 5.59%. We can surge ahead. But number one is 22.84% of the vote. Just thinking that they have new 2011 rules about not giving some of the big prizes to the same shelter so hoping we can at least be number 2 and maybe get something. Please everyone, vote. It doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Snowbody

please vote


----------



## Aarianne

I'm just reposting my list of 25 links to make it easier to find. 

Don't forget you can also right-click on the "permalink" link at the top right of any post on SM and open it in another tab and then bookmark it, so it's easy to pull up at any time. (That link will bring you to the exact post instead of just to the thread.)



Aarianne said:


> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 22 - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 23 - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 24 - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 25 - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> Whew!


----------



## michellerobison

Thanks for keeping on this,my computer is still in the shop, but I can vote ,bunches.on my two phones.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

phew ! voted all 25 links on my pc and cell , three of the links told me i had already voted though .. but come on guys this is so simple !


----------



## michellerobison

Desk top still in ther shop,so it's my lap top and two smart phones.On a slow day I can vote 25 times on each devise twice per day. Adds up to 150 votes per day in no time flat...
Once I get my desk top back and lap top back,I will have five devices to vote 50 times each.


----------



## michellerobison

*185 and 2...we gotta get hopping,we have just under a month...:w00t::w00t::w00t:*


----------



## mfa

voting!


----------



## michellerobison

Got my computer back and my one lap top is working better and will have my other lap top back too! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:What a couple of weeks,down to online access only by smart phone. Voted like a maniac for two hours. Will be power voting all week end to make up for lost time.:cheer:
I've been voting on both phones and one lap top until the lap top started to act up.
My computer had a corrupted Windows file and threw erronious virus warnings then it just shut down!:w00t:


----------



## michellerobison

*186 and 2,we gotta really vote folks,,,crunch time!!!!!!:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:*


----------



## Snowbody

I power voted tonight. I hate those letter codes.:blink: The animals were so much easier. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison

They were faster too.Type in the first letter and the computer filled in the rest.


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> They were faster too.Type in the first letter and the computer filled in the rest.


Exactly. So much easier especially when I vote by iPhone and have to type letters and numbers. We're still nationally: 187 and state: 2. I don't think the national number bothers me that much but I don't want to slip from second place in state. Right now #1 is 22.58% of the vote; we're 6.22% and third place is 5.54% of the state vote. 
Am voting on everything. Wonder if SCMR could put out another plea to vote via their e-mail list? Mary - if you're listening.


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili:Remember to vote tonight :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Michelle - when is this challenge round over? VOTING!!!


----------



## michellerobison

June 19th so we have less than a month to work towards first place in the and get some Malty money for SCMR!
I've been voing all morning,I even got up at 4 am ,couldn't sleep and voted for an hour before going back to bed.


----------



## michellerobison

Reposting all the links Aarianne posted originally to make it easier...:thumbsup:




Aarianne said:


> Ok, some of the links weren't working for me so I updated the list a bit and added a few more that seem to work for me. Hopefully they all work for you. (Are we sure this is a legitimate way to vote?)
> 
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 
> Ok, there might be more, but I have to get back to work!


----------



## Debi

Everyone thanks so much for voting for SCMR, we really appreciate the help in trying to make it to the top! We continue to be number 2 in the state (TN), if we get enough votes we could possible make it. We have until June 19 to make this work! And as FYI, we are located in Chattanooga, TN
:cheer:

Debi Mishoe
Operations Director/Treasurer


----------



## mfa

voting!


----------



## revakb2

Just voted again.


----------



## mfa

voting!


----------



## Snowbody

We just finished marathon voting tonight. Won't you join us tonight or tomorrow?:chili:


----------



## michellerobison

We've slipped to 193 but are still holding at 2 in the state. We need to really cram votes,we don't have much time left...

Back to voting...


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> We've slipped to 193 but are still holding at 2 in the state. We need to really cram votes,we don't have much time left...
> 
> Back to voting...


And number 3 is closing in on us pretty fast.:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody

Voting again -- anyone joining me???


----------



## michellerobison

Voting too,just checking in!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i voted all the time i was home last week from my cell, i dont understand why were slipping


----------



## Snowbody

I know Liza. It's so disheartening. We've never even been close to the top before this but we are number 2 in the state for TN. We've voted on our computers and iPhone. I just don't think a lot of others seem to care. :smcry: Such a shame because it's such an easy, free way to try to help rescue.


----------



## michellerobison

Me neither,I spent most of the afternoon catching up on voting I missed yesterday w/ no A/C. I used my lap top in the studio and smart phone when I went up town to eat. I don't understand either.I guess maybe others are voting like we are too...
We're at 191 and 2. We really need to power vote every day,if we can,for the next 20 days,it's all we got left...


----------



## michellerobison

Reposting again folks,click on each one,most of them will work,some might repeat,but most will work.
You can also clear cookies,and revote even more times!

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3


----------



## michellerobison

This really is life and death. If folks just do each of these in the morning and each in the evening,it will make a huge difference.
I do each of these twice per day on all my devices,that's 5 devices,twice per day,it's a lot of votes and it really takes no time since the site "auto fills",except for the captcha.

I do it while watching tv or inbetween laundry loads and if I grab a bite to eat...while I'm waiting at the table for my food...
I power vote all the links then clear cookies and revote.
Please folks ,it's the last three weeks left. We gotta get money for them,especially with all the tornados and flooding,I'm sure the need is even greater now.


----------



## Snowbody

Voted!!


----------



## Snowbody

Voted on the bus to appt yea iPhone!


----------



## Snowbody

Please remember to vote


----------



## Snowbody

Voting!!


----------



## michellerobison

michellerobison said:


> Reposting again folks,click on each one,most of them will work,some might repeat,but most will work.
> You can also clear cookies,and revote even more times!
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3


 
Reposting again,we don't have much time left.


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 197 and 2, We gotta hit the voting hard to try for #1 for state and get some $$$$!


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 201 and 2. It's heartbreaking to post our decline so I haven't been postign ti...I should though since we're still at #2 in state,but we need to vote harder or we'll loose that.
Hang in there folks and keep at it,we only have less than 2 weeks left...


----------



## Snowbody

Very disheartening. Looks like we could be overtaken by the third place shelter if we don''t all vote.


----------



## michellerobison

We gotta really get cracking,we only have 9 days folks a little over a week. We need to power vote all week if we have to. Please take 20 or 30 minutes per day and just vote over and over. Do the links listed and then pick on link,clear cookies and revote. 20 -30 minutes sounds like a lot but I know,as a computer junkie,I can burn up 30 minutes just checking my emails and getting a little distracted.
You can pop off a lot of votes in a short time and it really flies quickly.

Think of the fluffies....PLEASE!


----------



## michellerobison

*Reposting the links*

Reposting links again


michellerobison said:


> Reposting again folks,click on each one,most of them will work,some might repeat,but most will work.
> You can also clear cookies,and revote even more times!
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3


----------



## michellerobison

Don't forget to vote,we only have 7 days left,we gotta power vote folks!!!!!


----------



## mfa

voting!


----------



## michellerobison

Unfortunately I don't think second place gets them anything...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i had been voting from my phone .. even though i havent been on sm much.


----------



## michellerobison

Were moved up from 207 yesterday to 206. Voting works,we probably won't move much on national but we're still #2,so we can still make a difference.VOTE!!!! We have les than a week left.. 206 and 2.


----------



## michellerobison

Keep voting...power vote,we only have 4 days left!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted , and voted !! please vote !


----------



## michellerobison

We only have today and tomorrow until midnight west coart time. We need to super power vote!
I'm voting most of the day,as much as I can. This is it,punt or pass,we gotta make a difference.
It's just time folks,no money. So many are voting and I know all the fluffs appreciate it.
Just *two* more days left....VOTE!


----------



## mfa

voting!!
BUMP


----------



## michellerobison

Today is the last day,we can vote until midnight west coast time 3 am east coast time....VOTE!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Voting as always


----------



## michellerobison

It warms my heart :heart:to see so much dedication to this cause.Thanks everyone!!!!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison

*Keep voting folks,only hours left to vote bunches!!!!!!*
*Vote multiple times!!!!!*


----------



## michellerobison

bumpity bump ....................VOTE!


----------



## michellerobison

*Voting-TN for the state and Souther Comfort Maltese Rescue. and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2**- go to "tools",*
*3-**"options",may say "internet options"*
*4-clear all cookies,*
5- *click "ok"*
*6-hit shelter challege tab on right and vote again*
*7- TN for state, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue for the shelter*
*8- Hit "Vote" button* 
*9- Do the captcha and confirm vote.*

*You can do this over and over,many times.*

*I'm doing this right now until 3 am eastern time,until I can't vote any more.*


*Who's with me!!!!!*


----------



## michellerobison

Shelter vote results will be Weds,22nd...cross your paws.....


----------



## Snowbody

Question - Michelle. Since we kept ending up in second place for the state, if the other shelter that was first wins, there's some new rule I saw about not being able to win again in the same year, I think. Would that mean in the next go-around they would be gone and we'd have a shot at first? Any idea about this?


----------



## Snowbody

Just got back from NC and decided to check the Challenge results. So for the state of WI, in which we were in second place with SCMR and another group was far ahead #!, and I mean really far...another group won that I don't think I ever saw on the radar. I don't get it at all but I'm throwing in the towel. I don't know what goes on with the challenge but this one really gets me. :angry:


----------



## mss

I thought we were all going to be voting for Southern Comfort, in TN. Did we accidentally--or deliberately--split our votes? 

In TN, I think the basset rescue was always way ahead of Southern Comfort, and I think that is the same one that is number 1 on the list for TN

I wasn't watching the results for WI


----------



## michellerobison

I looked and saw Belly Rubs Bassett Rescue got it. I couldn't find the total for the US. I don't know what to think. I saw the one cat rescue in Defiance Ohio won again,I thought there was a rule about winning once per year....I know shelters need money but they gotta be fair about it...

I don't know what to think. I can't throw in the towel,I have to try for the fluffs. I can't sleep thiking I didn't vote enough. I had a hard time sleeping and not fretting while my computer was down and all I could do is smart phone votes,still got in about 22 votes x 2 each day.

I understand throwing in the towel......many of us took a lot of time ,out of our days to vote ,power vote and super duper vote ,all it feels like,to no avail...I just don't know...
I hated the captcha,it really slowed things down and once in a while it would error and I thought a vote was confirmed and it wasn't,then I'd have to go back...


The next one starts on the 4th of July so we need to plan who we're voting for. I believe it's Racine's Northcentral's turn again... but we can put it to a vote and do SCMR again and hope that Belly Rubs can't win again this year...we need to pool our resources where they'll do the most good.

I think SCMR did end up closer this time.

I know I plan to do some of the other contests too,pet rescue stores and picture contests they had on the site,so we can money for a shelter that way.


----------



## Snowbody

mss said:


> *I thought we were all going to be voting for Southern Comfort, in TN. Did we accidentally--or deliberately--split our votes? *
> 
> In TN, I think the basset rescue was always way ahead of Southern Comfort, and I think that is the same one that is number 1 on the list for TN
> 
> I wasn't watching the results for WI


My bad :brownbag::brownbag: -- I never should have posted anything last night I was so tired and just got home after a delayed flight and a very long day of work. It was SCMR in Chattanooga TN and of course the winner for the state didn't look familiar because I was looking at the wrong state. :smilie_tischkante: Chalk it up to exhaustion.:w00t:


----------



## mss

S'all right, Susan. 

I think we voted for Northcentral last time. 

How about AMA in Vancouver, Washington? There might be less competition in WA than in California--although perhaps there's another block of very motivated voters.


----------



## michellerobison

I hope we can ge tmore people to vote so the burden of voting doesn't fall on the devoted few. If only 20 or 30 ,people multi voting are voting...just a guess it's not going to get get shelters what they need.

I hopeI'm not coming off harsh,it's just that we really need more voting the shelters have a better chance. Especially if the few multi voters travel or have a computer issue,the voting numbers won't suffer as much since many more take up the slack.

I truly don't know how to get the word out. I think Facebook helps,I had people who never heard of the challenge find out and vote so Facebook helps...

I don't know how the cat rescue in Defiance wins so much,Defiance isn't a large town,believe me I used to live there. I'm glad to see them get money,don't get me wrong,I know from experience living in a rural area cats are thrown away in greater numbers than dogs are....

We don't have much time between shelter challenges so lets post some ideas.
I think you all are great, I know it was a long road to hoe voting and balancing other obligations... I'm so proud to be part of this forum and knowing so many who passionately love fluffs and do what they can to help...


----------



## romeo&juliet

Where do i vote how ? I clicked on the link and clicked for the support but is didn't say vote?


----------



## mss

One contest just ended and the next one will start July 4. 

I hope you'll vote in the new contest. On this board, many of us have agreed to vote for the one rescue organization during a particular contest, to give that rescue organization more of a chance.


----------



## michellerobison

romeo&juliet said:


> Where do i vote how ? I clicked on the link and clicked for the support but is didn't say vote?


 
It's coonfusing for new folks to vote at first but we'll post instructions,once you get the hang of it,it's easy.
Thanks for the support and watch for shelter vote postings.


----------

